# brigs and stratton pull start repair



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

has anyone repaired on of these and does it seem to have lasted or what other option might there be? all the parts are plastic and some of the reviews i am reading on the repair kits are not very good. the electric start on the machine is failing and i know those are usually pretty expensive to repair so i was thinking about fixing the pull start if it will last. i have been sitting on the fence about just getting rid of the machine since starting it is getting to be a bit of a pain. the model number is 31ah6wkf515. this is the kit i was looking at. any advise would be appreciated. 
https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B006U6DH0I/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A1YOGV6ONAJHV3&psc=1


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

I've done it, I think it was about $60. It was on a generator with one of those up draft carburetors. I still have it, still runs great. It was an easy job.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i know the job itself is easy to do since i have already pulled it apart to remove the broken parts. i am more so worried about how long it will last if i replace them. some of the reviews are saying the new parts only last a pull or 2 which has me pretty worried. i can possibly see it not lasting very long since they are plastic.


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

What parts? It's one assembly all in one housing. I did it years ago, and it has worked fine since. 

Like this:


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

I couldn't see the picture you posted, after I clicked on it, it showed up. I think if those parts break, it's because of improper installation, because they are no different than original parts. One of the reasons I replaced the whole assembly.

The parts you linked are $10, the pull start, I pulled at random, is $20. I'd just do the whole thing and forget it.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

it is one of those machines with a pull start mechanism that is riveted to the casing. the big round plastic disk from the kit is what broke on my machine. it was like that when i bought the machine so i have no idea how long it was like that or what caused it. here is at the picture of the kit


----------

